# Johnsons Jumbo Postcard Enlarger



## alexecho

I've posted this here because I know I've found an old bit of darkroom equipment, but that's all I know. Anyone ever come across a 'jumbo 6x4 postcard enlarger' before? It's got me puzzled because although I can guess where the 35mm neg goes, and where the paper goes, there is no light source. Is there somehting missing or do you switch the room lights on, (surely not!) or what?

If I can work out what to do with the thing I might give it a go, but at the moment I'm baffelled.


----------



## terri

I've not heard of this. A quick search didn't show anything, either. No info accompanying what you've found, I take it?


----------



## mysteryscribe

is it possible that you dont have it all.


----------



## DestinDave

Post a picture of what you've got.  Maybe someone will recognize it.


----------



## alexecho

Terri, I tried running a search before I asked here. This was kind of 'last resort' type thing. No information at all with it, but then it was my dad's so the instructions would have been the first thing to go!.

Mysteryscribe, it is possible that I don't have it all, but the thing is a very tight fit in it's box so if there is anything else it's packaged seperately, and there is no indication on the box that there is another package needed with it. I'd have thought if there was, they would have been together.


----------



## alexecho

And a photo:







The back, where you can't see has a 6inch by 4inch plate that will lift off, I assume allowing the insertion a of piece of photographic paper. There is no room for any sort of connection attatching to the box, inside or out, so the light source must be external, I guess.

Any ideas?


----------



## mysteryscribe

My guess is that it is a next generation after a contact printer... you load it in the dark then point it to the light source and turn the light on. Just a guess but it seems the most likely thing,.

The early contact printers were like that just a piece of glass really you loaded them in the dark then opened the top and counted ten closed the top again.


----------



## sappermajor

If anyone is still interested I had one of these about 1967 +/ I had a version for 120 roll film. Exposure was with a hand held electic lamp such as a desk lamp.

I think the negative was held by a glass carrier that fitted under clips on the top.

The paper was held by a metal plate on the bottom. the focal length of course was fixed. The only variable being the length of exposure.

Nick


----------



## LaFoto

Oh, I should alert alexecho to this new reply to a meanwhile very old thread (she's not been around much since) ... I meet her on another forum and can tell her. Maybe she still has this question.
Thanks, sappermajor (Nick!), and welcome to ThePhotoForum !!!


----------



## alexecho

Thank you very much sappermajor (Nick!), I might try using it, just to see what happens, and thanks LaFoto, for tracking me down and dragging me back. I do still read here from time to time, but don't seem to find the time to post.


----------



## daves cliches

Hi,
      I used one in my youth, the Johnson jumbo box enlarger No.2 for 35mm film for post card size prints, thirty seconds was a typical exposure using a sixty watt light bulb and waving it over the negative to get a even exposure. I think they were about £4, I remember I  bought mine S/H  for £2, for post card prints it was quick, simple and reliable


----------



## daves cliches

Here's one;

Vintage Johnson Jumbo CARTE POSTALE d'agrandissement n ° 2 pour négatifs 35mm


----------



## 480sparky

I hope you realize this is a 10-year-old thread.


----------



## timor

Most posting folks gone for at least 2 years. Even LaPhoto, a stuff member gone almost one year.  
Postcard size paper gone to, however I heard Ilford will resume production.


----------



## gsgary

Yes but he has answered the question


----------



## timor

gsgary said:


> Yes but he has answered the question


 For future generations ?


----------

